# 3-pin/4-pin mobo headers male & female



## avinandan012 (Aug 13, 2013)

Can anyone tell me where I can buy 3-pin & 4-pin fan headers both male & female connectors?? Any DIY shops ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 20, 2013)

Do you want to connect a 3 pin fan on a 4 pin header? if yes, you don't need any converter. 4 pin headers are backward compatible with 3 pin fans.


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 20, 2013)

I want to make fan controllers. I am able to find everything locally except the 3-in/4-pin male female connectors. I am even finding good pots.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 20, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> I want to make fan controllers. I am able to find everything locally except the 3-in/4-pin male female connectors. I am even finding good pots.



Okay. Try taking one peice of both male and female connector and header to an electronic store. Sometimes they have the stuff but don't know what it is called  Else, you may use normal 4 pin female headers and salvage fan connectors.


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: 3-pin/4-pin mobo headers male &amp; female*

I want these 

*i.imgur.com/aSuITri.png

I am thinking of two ways

1. like this
*i.imgur.com/12If3t8.jpg


2. Molex --> pot --> fan


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 20, 2013)

You can use normal 3/4 pin male headers too.


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 20, 2013)

not getting anywhere the ones in ebay are way too costy


----------

